# Poling alone?



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I fish a salt marsh 1656 and it is a breeze to pole alone (280 lb hull)

The stern is really wide so it doesn't squat. Lots of microskiffs benefit w someone on the bow


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I own a Saltmarsh 1444 an it is not easy to pole alone unless conditions are perfect. I have not tried poling it from the bow backwards yet though.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've tried 5 gallon buckets of water tied on the front deck for ballast, but they slide around too easily and take up all the bow space where you go to fight and land fish.

So I tried a big cooler that I filled with water and could stand on to fight fish from the bow, but the water sloshing around on the inside would slap under the lid.

At present I have four bags of paver leveling sand in my front compartment that levels my boat nicely. Being in the compartment puts it out of my way, and because its sand it doesn't make any noise. However it does make the boat plow a little, but I typically don't run very far. And if I do I can easily move a couple bags to the back deck.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I stand on my bow platform and pole my glades skiff backwards when fly fishing solo, it's pretty easy. It doesn't track nearly as well going backward, but it's still very easy to manage. I would stay away from a tunnel hull if you intend on poling backwards. They can slap pretty bad if the stern is raised enough to let air into the tunnel.

If I'm spin fishing I will ditch the bow platform, fill a cooler of water, put it up on the bow and pole / fish from the rear platform.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

I fish solo half the time, mostly from the platform with spinning tackle. I've not had to add weight to the bow, but I'm fairly light and my motor only weighs about 110.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

B2 from the bow platform. My 240 prevents solo from stern.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> B2 from the bow platform. My 240 prevents solo from stern.


...you may need 5 sand bags on the bow for ballast...but its worth the $20 and the PITA to carry so you can pole easier and see better from the platform without hull slap. Adding a lean bar on the front of your poling platform is priceless for how much easier it is to climb on/off the poling platform, and it also gives you something to hang your fly line stripping bucket on.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

light skiffs will need to be poled from the bow. bigger skiffs with gas tanks up front and more surface area help for poling in there rear. solo fishing and poling can be a chore.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to put my wife's purse in the bow hatch.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

for my waterman I pack my cooler full of ice and drinks and set it up front when i get to where i want to fish.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Action Johnson said:


> for my waterman I pack my cooler full of ice and drinks and set it up front when i get to where i want to fish.


This is where I'd rather be this morning


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Same here


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Thinking outside the box here...
If you wanted to spend a little money, you could buy a water bladder and keep it upfront. Then you use a bilge pump to fill it/drain it (reverse current). 
That's how wakeboard boats balance loads and add list for wake.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

jupiter934 said:


> I am interested to hear what if any skiffs out there are easy to pole alone? I know the Marsh hen was designed with poling alone backwards in mind.
> I imagine the gladesmen and gheenoes probably do ok? I fish weekdays a lot and it is hard to find a 2nd angler for the bow. Please I am looking for first hand experience here.
> Thx for input guys




Most sponson boats can be poled very easily solo without needing a ballast up front. Example: Lostmen/Caimen/Fury/Vantage
Flatback a.k.a. sponson boats may need it unless poling platform top is more inside rather than off the back. Also some models in this section can also be poled solo due to chines being placed further under and a fuller front end. Example, EVO series den be poled solo. A customer of ours posted a pic of a guy on the back showing the chines still below waterline. I would never suggest poling backwards and do whatever ballast to do so. Good topic too!
Kevin


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I usually dont even bring a battery


Whiskey Angler said:


> Thinking outside the box here...
> If you wanted to spend a little money, you could buy a water bladder and keep it upfront. Then you use a bilge pump to fill it/drain it (reverse current).
> That's how wakeboard boats balance loads and add list for wake.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jupiter934 said:


> I usually dont even bring a battery



Yeah, I figured my suggestion was a little too far out 'da box. Sometimes I just think out loud.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I put my 75 yeti up front and have a 20 gallon plastic stripping bucket I fill about halfway up. Between those two it's enough counter weight for me to stand on the poling platform and fish from there.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Yeah, I figured my suggestion was a little too far out 'da box. Sometimes I just think out loud.


I dont think it was a bad idea just usually try and keep the little skiff super simple


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Poling backwards isn't ideal but I feel like I spook a lot less fish casting my fly rod from the bow, much lower profile. Also fly fishing from the rear platform gives me a lot more things to get my line hung up on. Spin fishing is a different story, 100% from the rear platform.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Most sponson boats can be poled very easily solo without needing a ballast up front. Example: Lostmen/Caimen/Fury/Vantage
> Flatback a.k.a. sponson boats may need it unless poling platform top is more inside rather than off the back. Also some models in this section can also be poled solo due to chines being placed further under and a fuller front end. Example, EVO series den be poled solo. A customer of ours posted a pic of a guy on the back showing the chines still below waterline. I would never suggest poling backwards and do whatever ballast to do so. Good topic too!
> Kevin


I pole my Lostmen solo often. I will pole from the front platform when I am hell bent to get to a spot, or out of a tight spot. A lot depends on fuel load and In going/outgoing tide of course. If I use the front poling method, I can have an egress if I need it or pushed too skinny from the poling platform, pushing it to the limit for crawlers. The wind needs to be down to fish this way but works well in certain situations.


----------



## redtarpoon (Jun 22, 2015)

hpxs


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention poling a sponson boat backward isn't great. In fairness they aren't designed to go backwards. It just so happens it's easier to fly fish solo that way.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i just put my beer up front. / no slap ! 
View attachment 3957


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

anytide said:


> i just put my beer up front. / no slap !
> View attachment 3957


With all that I am surprised you have to fish alone!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thirsty yes
not the sharin' type. no room for anyone else.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that your hurricane season supply? That's impressive....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

el9surf said:


> Is that your hurricane season supply? That's impressive....


new years pig roast supply


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

There's plenty of eager gentlemen floating around on this site who will gladly be your bow ballast for a day on the water. 

I often solo my HB Pro - it poles fine that way; little hull slap, probably only an inch of extra draft, if that. 

Now scrambling off the platform to grab my rod and make a cast before the redfish see the boat is another story...


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

HB Biscayne. Pole from the bow platform. Tracks surprisingly well.


----------



## Bernard Paul-Hus (Apr 13, 2016)

On my Marsh Hen I pole from the bow when fishing alone. It takes a little getting used to. Fly fishing its best. The platform is really large. Spin cast is easy. I only donit when its verry sunny and everything is easier to see at a distance though.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Leave the push pole and sand bags at home...

I’ve mentioned this before in other threads. You can use a stick it pin/wang anchor to pull the boat forward instead of push from the bow. You do this with with rope tied to bow cleat and the other end tied to middle of wang anchor. You pull the top of wang anchor towards you which pushes pointy end forward. Push into bottom and then push top forward, which pushes boat forward. When you are ready to cast you just push anchor into bottom and pick up rod since you are already on the bow. 

My buddy has proven this method by landing many reds on fly from his non poling skiff(ifa redfisher) in 5”-2’ of water. I have tried this method on my TPS and poling from bow and platform. I much prefer the stick it pin method when I’m really skinny since it’s easier to fish when ready. We call it pole walking. Takes a bit to get used to just like poling. Definitely worth a try if you have a wang anchor already.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Leave the push pole and sand bags at home...
> 
> I’ve mentioned this before in other threads. You can use a stick it pin/wang anchor to pull the boat forward instead of push from the bow. You do this with with rope tied to bow cleat and the other end tied to middle of wang anchor. You pull the top of wang anchor towards you which pushes pointy end forward. Push into bottom and then push top forward, which pushes boat forward. When you are ready to cast you just push anchor into bottom and pick up rod since you are already on the bow.
> 
> My buddy has proven this method by landing many reds on fly from his non poling skiff(ifa redfisher) in 5”-2’ of water. I have tried this method on my TPS and poling from bow and platform. I much prefer the stick it pin method when I’m really skinny since it’s easier to fish when ready. We call it pole walking. Takes a bit to get used to just like poling. Definitely worth a try if you have a wang anchor already.


I'd like to see a sketch or video of this method - I fish a SM 1656 solo quite often, and sometimes just awkwardly push myself along with my anchor pin. This method sounds a lot easier but I can't quite picture how to make it work.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> I'd like to see a sketch or video of this method - I fish a SM 1656 solo quite often, and sometimes just awkwardly push myself along with my anchor pin. This method sounds a lot easier but I can't quite picture how to make it work.


My artwork is right up there with Estrada Art haha. I would definitely recommend trying this as my buddy has similar type hull and we have no proplems sneaking up on reds. Shoot me a DM if you want further explanation.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> My artwork is right up there with Estrada Art haha. I would definitely recommend trying this as my buddy has similar type hull and we have no proplems sneaking up on reds. Shoot me a DM if you want further explanation.
> View attachment 19964


That sketch is PERFECT - and reminds me of the drawings my kids did for Father's Day when they were little. Except yours conveys a useful message, where my kids usually included some excrement or a samurai sword beheading in theirs.

Thanks, man. I'll definitely give that a try on my next trip.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't you know you will go blind poling alone?


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have done it many times in my 17 Mitzi from the rear. Typically, I can only poll on a flat. When the current gets moving and I get into creeks, it becomes impossible. When I fish fly alone... its really rough. Almost makes me want to get something small just for solo days.

I'm not a big trolling motor fan, but if I am fishing creeks with strong tides, it's a necessity. I will be adding a Minn Kota 55 co pilot soon.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a Native SUV 17 and i have no problem poling it from the platform by myself. Gas tank is in the bow. So when I see a fish, I put the pole between my legs and pick up the rod and cast. Of course, that is the spin rod. If I am by myself fly fishing, then I pole from the bow.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't fish the kinda of flats you have down south but when I am fishing alone in the muddy shallow tidal creeks I usually just use my SUP paddle to push off the bottom or paddle from the bow. Lighter and easier to handle than my push pole. Haven't broke it yet. Probably not a good option on windy wide open flats though.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

The issue I always have, is not poling alone. It’s transitioning to fishing/ffing that I find most difficult with a push pole. Especially while fly fishing. I prefer the pole walking method because it is an easier transition to ffing since I’m already on the bow. It takes longer than traditional poling but you are in the best position to make a silent cast when the moment comes.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

I fish solo by poling from the rear platform on my gheenoe highsider all the time. I have my fuel tank in the bow with 2-4 gallons of fuel, a 12lb mushroom anchor, and I usually add 30-40 pounds of weight in the form of dumbbells or gallon water jugs. This balances me out and helps the boat pivot when turning.

I have an 8lb dumbbell attached to a 4 foot section of rope sitting next to my right foot, so if I need to set up for a shot, I can quickly and quietly bend down and lower the weight down.

I leave my fly rod sitting on the platform with the tip hanging into the cockpit, fly right next to my left foot on the platform. This way when I see a fish I bend down, clip the pushpole in my pushpole caddy, quietly lower the weight, and pick up fly rod without ever taking my eyes off the fish. Then I just flick my rod and it picks my fly up every time, and can start my cast. It has been working pretty well when the wind is low, but windy days it can be very tough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used to put my wife's purse in the bow hatch.


*edit*
Ex wife...she didn’t like that joke much or my fishing habit. Someone had to go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I tried poling from the bow casting platform last week and it was not horrible but I kept hitting the sides of the boat with the push pole and even with the motor down to help track better. It was my only option because my 3 year old boy was sitting on the platform with me while I poled and fished. 
If I am truly solo I bring a Yeti 65 and place it on the bow casting platform alongside my tackle bag and put the drinks and ice in it and it’s just enough weight to keep my bow from slapping with me on the stern.


----------



## Will Morrow (Dec 25, 2017)

Old 11 whaler tender that’s overpowered will do the trick, weighs 200-250 and drafts like a hells bay whipray. The slap is annoying though, but not as wet riding as some


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Went solo yesterday and thought about this thread. I moved all my gear to the front hatch and it made a noticeable difference. Also had pretty full front fuel tank. Some hull slap but definitely improved.

Getting up to fish was not the issue, positioning skiff and fly casting solo was. Last spot of the day found school of six reds in a tight little bay surrounded by mangroves on three sides plus a mangrove island in the middle so I had to thread the needle in the wind. Slowly and stealthily poled into position, they are clueless to my presence and slamming bait. Flyrod 1 backcast in the mangroves...seriously!!! Grab flyrod 2...you know where this is going...backcast in mangroves again. So much for stealth mode, sunk in muck to my knees to avoid retying so I might as well have done a cannonball in that pond. Redfish won that one


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Took my first solo trip on my new skiff on Tuesday. I immediately started searching for a thread like this because the experience was very different. My old skiff (phantom) is heavier and would pole solo from the poling platform without much drama at all. My new skiff is much lighter and really needs that weight up on the bow. It sounded like the percussion section of an orchestra poling in a cross wind with the bow up in the air. Didn't help that I only had about 3 gallons of gas in the tank.

I think I'll go with the sand bags in the bow hatch, as recommended by @MariettaMike to keep the bow clean. I pole from the bow only to get in/out of super skinny places, but I just can't give up the advantage of elevation on the poling platform. With a little extra care on line management, it's not that bad with a fly rod. It does necessitate crouching and a side-arm cast to keep a lower profile sometimes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Your skiff was designed to balance(float level) with a full 22.8 gallon fuel tank. Keep it full. Also helps minimize water condensation in the fuel tank.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I t


Padre said:


> I have a Native SUV 17 and i have no problem poling it from the platform by myself. Gas tank is in the bow. So when I see a fish, I put the pole between my legs and pick up the rod and cast. Of course, that is the spin rod. If I am by myself fly fishing, then I pole from the bow.


I too pole my SUV 17 from the bow when fly fishing solo. The boat tracks just fine and seems to move almost easily as going forward when the current is down. I keep the handle of my fly rod on the casting platform with the tip and line inside the boat. Of course putting the pole down to pickup and quickly/quietly cast a fly to a sighted red is where it gets tricky. I used to make all kinds of noise but its gotten easier as I practice. 

Here's a unique thing that came with the pole when I bought my boat from the previous owner: I have a small hole drilled through the point on the pushpole and have about 4 inches of stainless steel wire looped and clamped together running through the hole. This allows me to clip the pole loop to a carabiner on my belt loop, or place the loop over the bow push pole holder where it simply floats behind the boat. It takes no time at all and keeps the pole where I need it to pick it back up quickly.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I installed a piece of seadek so can set the foot of my push pole on it to keep it quiet while poling from the bow







of the skiff.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> The issue I always have, is not poling alone. It’s transitioning to fishing/ffing that I find most difficult with a push pole. Especially while fly fishing. I prefer the pole walking method because it is an easier transition to ffing since I’m already on the bow. It takes longer than traditional poling but you are in the best position to make a silent cast when the moment comes.


How long is the anchor pin you are using?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

8’. You can get away with a shorter stake if you are shallower and closer to the water of course.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> 8’. You can get away with a shorter stake if you are shallower and closer to the water of course.


Thanks. Do you ever pole with the foot end? Most of the anchor pins seem to have pretty small foot ends, and I'm not sure how effective they are in the mud. I only need to pole occasionally when its too shallow to use the trolling motor, so I don't really want to invest in a true push pole. Just need something to get the job done.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I posted a video on this thread. I don’t use the foot. I just use pointy end and it works perfect for what you are trying to do. 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fishing-solo-on-a-flats-skiff.57086/page-2


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Why not buckets of water instead of sandbags. 3 five gallon buckets nest into each other for storage and will add 120lbs or so when full.


----------

